
Ask HN: Are there any good Android/iOS games that don't collect personal data? - tonysdg
I love playing Solitaire on my phone while on the bus, but I&#x27;m tired of using apps that request permission to my darn phone log and may send all types of data back to the developers.<p>Are there any Android&#x2F;iOS games -- paid or otherwise -- which require minimal permissions, have strong privacy policies, and don&#x27;t treat users as the product?<p>Edit: The only one I&#x27;ve found so far is Fiz, a really awesome brewery management simulation (it still has some odd permissions, but nothing terribly out of the ordinary).
======
Jstr0
Here are a couple Android games that I consider to have reasonable permissions
considering the included features:

Rusted Warfare: (Red Alert style RTS) \- Internet (it is multiplayer capable),
Access Wifi State, Write/Read External storage, and Check License

Space RPG 3: \- Check License

Other games on my wish list that appear to have decent permissions: Age of
Civilizations: \- Appears to ask for full network permissions

1941: World War Strategy \- Asks for Identity, USB storage, and License check
\- Privacy policy indicates that the developer does not obtain any information
through its app, however it does use Google Play Services for online play
(google's privacy policy applies).

Atlantic Fleet: (Developers of Cold Waters) \- Could not find a privacy policy
\- Appears to ask for full network access and network connections.

All of the games I have listed are paid games. Cheers!

------
staz
For Android, f-droid has a collection of open source games [0], I see they
have a solitaire game as well [1].

F-droid is a repo of FOSS application for Android, quality vary widely but
they are some nice gems.

[0]
[https://staging.f-droid.org/search?q=game&lang=en](https://staging.f-droid.org/search?q=game&lang=en)
[1]
[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/de.tobiasbielefeld.solitaire...](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/de.tobiasbielefeld.solitaire/)

------
nathan_f77
holedown is really fun: [https://holedown.com](https://holedown.com) (was
released a few days ago)

You just need to pay once, with no in-app purchases, and doesn't require any
unnecessary permissions.

I ended up buying some other games from the developer:
[http://grapefrukt.com](http://grapefrukt.com)

